# button fern



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

hey everyone! i'm sure this is an easy plant to keep, but io've had problems with it. what type of lighting does it like?? what type of moisture?-if its like other ferns, it likes a decent amount of moisture in the siol, but none on the leaves,right? also, the same question goes for rabbit's foot ferns- i'm having a small problem with those,too. leaves falling off alot.

thanks alot!-adam hoyt


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The best I've done with ferns in terrariums is just keeping the roots damp at all times and trying not to let the foliage stay too wet for prolonged periods. This is especially true for Selaginellas that I've tried. I've noticed that Lemon Button (Nephrolepis cordifolia) can take a bit more foliage moisture but still can't put up with it like a Philo or brom. Rabbit's Foot are a bit different. I don't have too much experience with them but from what I noticed, they semm to like to have their soil dry out a bit.

Harry will probably chime in. He's good with ferns.

Good luck.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Are you refering to the Lemon Button fern or the Pellaea rotundifolia. The Pellaea does not like to have wet feet and the same goes for Davallias (Rabbits Foot). The Davallia are epiphytes.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I big thing with ferns is air flow... they like humid air but prefer it moving. Any time I've had a completely closed tank, the ferns croak. If I even have a little bit of screen in the lid, they do a lot better. Also starting with a small fern plantlet rather than a larger potted plant would be better... they can "grow into" the conditions of the tank rather than being a well established plant trying to adjust, which they often don't do all that well.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

In my 40 breeder, with a 30% screen top, 72 watts of pc light, wet all the time tank...lemon button ferns ended up totally taking over the tank, pretty weedy in my opinion.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Most all the Nephrolepis you get in places like Lowes are from the same parentage as what's known as the Boston Fern. Once they get going they will take over. They send out long runner rhizomes that can travel for yards until it finds the spot to pop up another fern. When you get a pot that's what you have a pot of small rhizomes with individual ferns along the rhizome. They all divide easily and you just about can't kill them unless you try to baby them. 
I have had them in my greenhouse in hanging basket and the rhizomes hang from the pots like a curtain.


----------



## amilbs (Oct 16, 2015)

so this is an old thread but maybe some one can help me out! i have both rabbits foot fern and button fern in my viv. they have been in there for about a month now and the rabbits foot fern is doing great and seems to be healthy the button fern on the other hand is located near the back of my viv and by the looks of it seems to be dying. the middle looks like its rotting like a brom would do( kinda brown and mushy). would this be from too much water on the leaves? and what would be a good replacement plant for the little guy? ill attach pics if needed


----------

